# iPad mini en permanence sur rechargeur



## flippy (27 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour. Je me posais la question de savoir si ça n'était pas dommageable de laisser, même rechargé à 100%, un iPad mini branché sur le rechargeur, pour l'utiliser en statique comme centre multimédia via un nas (+ branché en AUX vers des baffles) ? Est-ce que ça influe sur la mémoire batterie ? Ou autre ? Merci de me préciser...


----------



## Lauange (27 Janvier 2014)

Hello, oui. C'est comme un ordi portable qui et en permanence sur le secteur. En 2 ans la batterie est ko. Pour gérer la batterie de mon iPad 2, à l'époque j'avais installé battery doctor pro. Cela me permettait d'avoir un il sur la santé de la batterie.  Aujourd'hui cela n'a plus l'air probant sur un iPad air.  Ta question est pertinente.


----------



## flippy (27 Janvier 2014)

Donc, si je comprends bien, plutôt éviter un branchement permanent (ou long en tout cas) et laisser filer sur la batterie ?! :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Février 2014)

L'effet mémoire n'existe plus sur les batteries modernes... Légende urbaine, tu peut laisser brancher...


----------



## flippy (16 Février 2014)

Ça change tout !! . Voilà une bonne nouvelle...


----------

